# GSM phone for international travel



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

So I don't know a thing about GSM phones and need some advice. I will be going to Thailand for 6+ months and am looking for a gsm phone for when I am there.

Does anyone have any suggestions on decent gsm android phones that have decent development (at least ICS), that can be unlocked, and that won't break the bank? Looking to spend no more than 200 on a used phone. Not sure if they even have 4g in Thailand so I guess that doesn't matter.

Any help appreciated


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Galaxy Nexus or Nexus S.

I don't know anything about Thailand's mobile though.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> Galaxy Nexus or Nexus S.
> 
> I don't know anything about Thailand's mobile though.


Used GSM Nexus S should be under 200 by now I would think.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

yarly said:


> Used GSM Nexus S should be under 200 by now I would think.


And haz ICS ROMs?


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Barf said:


> And haz ICS ROMs?


Yep. It even has Jellybean roms too. Look here for Nexus S GSM roms ---> http://rootzwiki.com/forum/32-nexus-s-development/


----------

